
Survey HN: Have you experienced unethical sales techniques aka strip clubs? - lifeisstillgood
So the discussion on 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17453554  with booze fuelled strip club &quot;meetings&quot; made me think - I know this used to be a thing, but like lunchtime drinking I thought it had died out in &quot;the West&quot;.<p>But perhaps not<p>Maybe I just don&#x27;t get invited to those kind of parties.<p>Do people here have first hand or reliable experience of such activities in say the past five years?<p>Do you think it is good business ?
======
strken
Australia isn't west of much except for New Zealand, but drinking a pot, pint,
or glass of wine with a meal is entirely normal here. Getting drunk would be a
big no-no, though.

Strip clubs I've not heard of. The craziest verifiable thing I've heard of was
cocaine at a friend's office Christmas party.

------
peteretep
> but like lunchtime drinking I thought it had died out in "the West"

This seems an awfully American-centric view.

~~~
stevekemp
Indeed in the UK it would be common to go for a lunchtime meal with a
colleague or two, and during that meal beer would be drunk.

I think it unlikely somebody would take a break solely to drink beer, but I'm
sure it happens even in IT.

